# Polls: Romney Surging in Florida



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Polls: Romney Surging in Florida*



_AP_
 
After sustained attacks against Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney sees a resurgence and bounces back in Republican presidential candidate polls 48 hours before the Florida GOP primary, while Rick Santorum and Ron Paul fall behind.


*Santorum Takes Break From Campaign as Daughter Hospitalized*
*Gingrich Gets Herman Cain Endorsement*
*VIDEO: Florida Gov. Jeb Bush on Primary*
*TONIGHT:Watch Florida Primary Preview, on Fox News at 9PM ET*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

My summation;

Gingrich - Arrogant, narcissistic, blowhard bully who thinks mentioning "Reagan" every time he opens his mouth is going to get him nominated.

Santorum - Would be a great President, but lacks the funding to make a serious run.

Paul - Probably has a closet full of aluminum foil hats in his house. Unelectable whack job....America isn't going to elect a short, elderly guy with a whiny voice.

Romney - Certainly not perfect, but in throwing my support behind him, I went with William F. Buckley's criteria; select the most conservative candidate *with the best chance of being elected. *Romney has absolutely no personal dirt, impeccable credentials, and is a great campaigner/debater.

All that being said, I'll vote for any of the above if they're nominated, simply because they're not Obama.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GOP Hopefuls Continue Attacks Day Before Primary*


GOP candidates ratchet up rhetoric and attacks against one another in last push for Florida voters
*VIDEO: Gingrich Claims Romney 'Carpet Bombs' His Opponents*
*Santorum's Sick Daughter Makes 'Miraculous Turnaround' *
*Gingrich Vows He's In It to Win Despite Slump in Polls*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Florida Decision Day: Romney Surges As Gingrich Plays Anti-Religion Card *



_AP_
Romney holds formidable lead in latest polls going into today's Florida Republican primary, but Gingrich presses attack, charging Romney with being 'extraordinarily insensitive to religious freedom in America.'


*Gingrich: Romney Vetoed Funding for Kosher Meals in 2003*
*VIDEO: Romney Responds to Gingrich Attacks*
*VIDEO: Can Gingrich Win Florida?*
*VIDEO: GOP Campaign Trail*
*TONIGHT: Watch Complete Coverage of Florida Primary on Fox News, FoxNews.com @ 8PM ET*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'M SO SICK OF BOTH OF THEM! Enough with the negative shit. Say why YOU are the better candidate and stop this BULLSHIT attack ad crap.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilv, this aint shit, the general election is gonna be brutal.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

No doubt. I'll be honest, though I'm damn sick of these two idiots, it's not that I don't think either would do a decent job (different reasons for each) I'm just so tired of the nitpicking, backbiting, nail gouging and hair pulling negative shit. Whichever one wins the nomination, I'll vote for him because as I said, I find both capable for different reasons, but ENOUGH BULLSHIT.

It's going to go like this, they'll shit ALL OVER each other and pull each other through enough dirt and fecal matter than they'll both stink to high heaven. Then once one is the party choice, they'll be BEST BUDDIES endorsing the other to the hilt (which even a blind man will see through) and the democrats will have a FIELD day and OBAMA will win again. All they have to do is repeat every negative remark that the OTHER Republican brought up. "OH, if this guy is so good, why did so and so say THIS?" Insane.

PROMOTE YOURSELF, DO NOT SHIT ON YOUR OPPONENT, at least not to the degree they are.

GO SANTORUM!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Romney holds formidable lead in latest polls going into today's Florida Republican primary, but Gingrich presses attack, charging Romney with being 'extraordinarily insensitive to religious freedom in America.
> *Gingrich: Romney Vetoed Funding for Kosher Meals in 2003*


So now the "conservative" Gingrich wants the government to fund meal programs that caters to a certain religion?

Doesn't that kind of fly in the face of the traditional conservative platform, that the government stays out of religion?

I used to at least like *some* of what Gingrich said, now I can't even stand the sight of the hypocrite.


----------



## Gunther Toody (Dec 31, 2010)

If only Ron Paul wasn't quite so extreme in a couple of areas. His philosophy of isolation from other countries and the legalization of drugs are my top concerns. He was, however, actually quite good in the debate the other night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Gunther Toody said:


> If only Ron Paul wasn't quite so extreme in a couple of areas. His philosophy of isolation from other countries and the legalization of drugs are my top concerns. He was, however, actually quite good in the debate the other night.


Every time Ron Paul opens his mouth about foreign policy, I fully expect 2 guys in white coats to throw a net over him, and drag him back to the insane asylum.

America is not going to elect a short, elderly guy with an annoying, whiny voice who wants to abandon Israel and close every military base outside the United States.


----------



## Gunther Toody (Dec 31, 2010)

Agreed Delta. I am just becoming increasingly discouraged with the whole group. Don't get me wrong, whoever has the R next to his name gets my vote I was just hoping for more of a true beacon of light from the Republican party.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mitt Romney the projected winner in Florida*

Mitt Romney has jumped out to such a commanding lead in the Florida primary he is being declared the winner by CNN and FOX.
The former Bay State governor - on the rebound following a thumping in South Carolina from GOP rival Newt Gingrich - has 48 percent of the vote with 60 percent of the polls reporting.
Gingrich is second with 31 percent, Rick Santorum has 12 percent and Ron Paul 7 percent.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us..._lead_in_florida_primary/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

For the good of the country, the others should bow out and get behind Romney. A little head start campaigning on the general election certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Mitt wins. 58% so far is a such a huge lead. 46 states to go though. 
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/OTUS...ingrich-places/story?id=15484049#.TyjTrvkcuUk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mitt Romney easily clinches Florida primary*

Former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney coasted to a first-place finish in Florida's primary Tuesday, laying claim to all of the state's 50 delegates in the significant winner-take-all contest.

Romney wins: Scenes from the 2012 Florida primary
Romney claims electability mantle with Fla. victory
Have Gingrich and Romney forgotten Obama?
Mitt Romney to receive Secret Service protection
Women abandon Gingrich, fuel Romney win


_AP_
*Romney Wins Big in Florida Primary*

Mitt Romney wins the Florida GOP primary, reasserting his front-runner status and taking all 50 of the state's delegates, while Newt Gingrich finishes a distant second, with Rick Santorum in third and Ron Paul in fourth.


*Primary Results* | *OPINION: Romney Leaves Gingrich in His Rearview* | *VIDEO: Strategists on Romney Win*
*Florida GOP Voters Lift Romney on Electability* | *Santorum Looks Past Florida* | *Romney to Get Secret Service*
*VIDEOS: Romney Gives Thanks* | *Santorum: 'Focus on Issues'* | *Gingrich: '46 to Go'* | *Paul: 'Want Freedoms Back'*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney calls Afghanistan withdrawal announcement 'misguided'*

The GOP candidate calls the administration's decision to announce its military plans to the world and "naive."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney Holds Nev. Lead as Newt Steps Up Attacks*


Gingrich calls rival 'Obama lite' as Romney's camp brings up climate ad former speaker cut with Pelosi

*Gingrich Hopes to Place in Nevada *
*VIDEO: Final Pitches Before Nevada Caucuses*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Fox News 
*Romney wins Nevada GOP caucuses, Fox News projects*
Fox News - ‎15 minutes ago‎

Mitt Romney cruised to a dominating victory Saturday night in the Nevada Republican presidential caucuses, Fox News projects, leveraging a base of support that dates back to his 2008 run to notch the first back-to-back win of the 2012 contest.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Santorum taking Colorado, MIssouri and Minnesota


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Ron Paul in my favorite he's as close to a 3rd party candidate there is, but the press will kill him so he doesn't stand a chance .

Newt Gingrich has more experience than all of them, but he's getting killed by the press as well and won't last much longer.

honestly don't know anything about Rick Santorum. he seems to have some support from the left as well , but he's got no money or decent coverage so his days are numbered

don't think Mitt Romney will be very good for labor, but he's got tons of money and support from big business so the fix is in.


Osama will just keep running this country into the ground so really anybody will be better than that train wreck of a president.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I could suppport Paul if he wasnt so stupid about foriegn policy, would love to see him as head of the fed or sec of treasury


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> Ron Paul in my favorite he's as close to a 3rd party candidate there is, but the press will kill him so he doesn't stand a chance.


Every time Ron Paul opens his mouth about foreign policy, I fully expect 2 guys in white coats to throw a net over him, and drag him back to the insane asylum.



pahapoika said:


> don't think Mitt Romney will be very good for labor, but he's got tons of money and support from big business so the fix is in.


Romney was very good to police unions as governor, and big business is supporting him because Obama is strangling ALL business in the country; the "big business" people just have the money to support him, while the small businesses are barely staying afloat, never mind sending political donations.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BREAKING: Sources Say Man Arrested By Secret Service At Romney Event Worked For Colorado Dems*

On Tuesday night, a student at University of Colorado Denver was arrested by Secret Service for trying to throw glitter at Mitt Romney. Now sources are telling _*Colorado Peak Politics*_ that the "glitter bomber" worked for the Colorado state Senate Democrats. This session.







The student in question, Peter Smith, faces up to 6 months in prison for "creating a disturbance, throwing a missile and an unlawful act on school property," according to Denver Police spokesman Sonny Jackson.
Our sources are saying he was fired by the Senate Democrats either yesterday or today.
Glitter bombing has become a tool of liberal gay rights activists who somehow in their deluded minds think that throwing glitter at politicians will change their views on gay marriage. 
Just as Occupy Denver thought defecating on public property would reduce income inequality, liberal activists seem to think drawing unflattering attention to themselves will do something other than just embarrass themselves. 
What is already a stupid and counterproductive act -- throwing glitter, really? -- becomes much more serious when it is used with a Secret Service protectee. As Roger Simon of Politico has said, the Secret Service has no way of knowing if the substance is glitter or anthrax.

http://www.coloradopeakpolitics.com...vice-at-romney-event-worked-for-colorado-dems


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> *BREAKING: Sources Say Man Arrested By Secret Service At Romney Event Worked For Colorado Dems*
> 
> On Tuesday night, a student at University of Colorado Denver was arrested by Secret Service for trying to throw glitter at Mitt Romney. Now sources are telling _*Colorado Peak Politics*_ that the "glitter bomber" worked for the Colorado state Senate Democrats. This session.


More good deeds from the party of "tolerance" and "diversity".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney Edges Out Paul
For Win in Maine Caucuses*


Romney wins Maine caucus contest, edging out Paul on the same day he won key conservative straw poll
*RESULTS: **Maine Caucuses*
*VIDEO: Romney Takes Maine*
*Romney Wins CPAC Straw Poll*
*Former Bachmann Spokeswoman Joins Santorum Team*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Globe and Mail 
*Romney tell Arizona crowd his GOP rivals spent their lives in government, not ...*
Washington Post - ‎51 minutes ago‎

MESA, Ariz. - If Mitt Romney is rattled by polls showing presidential rival Rick Santorum nipping at his heels, he didn't show it Monday at an outdoor rally with about 2500 people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

*Viral Internet story says Mitt Romney helped locate missing teen daughter of Bain Capital partner*

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...internet-story-says-mitt-romney-helped-locat/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Michigan Make-or-Break for Romney?*


_AP_
Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney looks to shine in GOP debate as polls have him and Rick Santorum dead even in Michigan, Romney's home turf and a critical must-win for the front-runner.


*Super PACs Target Romney With New Ads*
*VIDEO: Pressure on Mitt to Win Michigan*
*Alternative Nominating Contest Online*
*Romney Donors Start Tapping Out as Race Moves On*
*Gingrich Plans 30-Minute TV Pitch on Gas Prices, Economy*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Arizona Governor Brewer endorses Romney

Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer is endorsing Mitt Romney in her state's Republican presidential primary on Tuesday.
Brewer says she had looked at all the candidates and decided to endorse the former Massachusetts governor.
Brewer says Romney's business background appealed to her.
She says, "I think he'd serve Americans the best of all the candidates," adding that she thinks he's the candidate who could win November's election.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/02/26/arizona-governor-brewer-endorses-romney/#ixzz1nW2vSLmM​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Will Mitt-mentum help Romney win Ohio next week?*

Despite Tuesday night's wins, Romney doesn't have an easy road ahead of him.

Romney roars back with two big wins
After losses, Santorum reaches out to women


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

When will Gingrich & Paul put their egos aside and withdraw for the good of the party and the country?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*White House mocks Romney's narrow Michigan victory*

White House press secretary Jay Carney said that President Barack Obama's address to the United Auto Workers was not meant as a political foil to the Michigan primary - noting that the election was never expected to be competitive and taking a potshot at Mitt Romney's narrow win at the same time.
"The UAW set its conference a long time ago," Carney said. "It was probably scheduled at a time before any of you would have predicted that the Michigan primary would be a significant event."
"That was supposed to be a non-event primary because one of the contestants was born there and his father was governor," Carney said.

http://www.politico.com/politico44/...s-romneys-narrow-michigan-victory-115961.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> *White House mocks Romney's narrow Michigan victory*
> 
> White House press secretary Jay Carney said that President Barack Obama's address to the United Auto Workers was not meant as a political foil to the Michigan primary - noting that the election was never expected to be competitive and taking a potshot at Mitt Romney's narrow win at the same time.
> "The UAW set its conference a long time ago," Carney said. "It was probably scheduled at a time before any of you would have predicted that the Michigan primary would be a significant event."
> ...


I can't find the link now, but I read an article that said huge numbers of unenrolled Democrats voted for Santorum in the Michigan primary because they know Romney is a stronger candidate against Obamessiah.

I know that I (an unenrolled Republican) voted for Deval in his first Democratic primary run for governor, because I thought he would be the weakest candidate in the general election.

That one didn't quite turn out the way I had hoped.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mitt Romney wins Wyoming caucuses


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sydney Morning Herald 
*poll shows Romney with big lead over Santorum*
Fox News - ‎59 minutes ago‎

WASHINGTON - A new national poll shows Mitt Romney increasing his lead to 11 percentage points over top challenger Rick Santorum as the Republican presidential campaign intensified ahead of Super Tuesday's crucial votes in 10 states.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

CJIS said:


> Sydney Morning Herald
> *poll shows Romney with big lead over Santorum*
> Fox News - ‎59 minutes ago‎
> 
> WASHINGTON - A new national poll shows Mitt Romney increasing his lead to 11 percentage points over top challenger Rick Santorum as the Republican presidential campaign intensified ahead of Super Tuesday's crucial votes in 10 states.


Santorum is still a legitimate candidate, but Gingrich & Paul seriously need to check their egos and bow out at this point.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Love it or hate it ROMNEY is the man. Like you said he has a chance at being a Reagan ish figure of he can get in amd fix the economy.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Santorum is still a legitimate candidate, but Gingrich & Paul seriously need to check their egos and bow out at this point.


I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

CJIS said:


> I don't see that happening anytime soon.


I have the feeling that Santorum will leave the race if he doesn't do well on Super Tuesday, but Gingrich's massive ego will keep him in until the bitter end, and Paul is just nuts....it wouldn't surprise me if he ran as a third-party candidate after the GOP convention, just to appease his cult-like following.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney Wins Washington Caucuses *


_AP_
Romney wins Washington state's GOP presidential contest for his fifth win in a row in the final competition before Super Tuesday, as Paul edges out Santorum for second place and Gingrich takes fourth.
*RESULTS: **Washington State GOP Caucuses*
*Superdelegates Super-Slow to Back GOP *
*Palin Floats Rep. West for VP Nominee*
*Final Washington State Delegate Count*


----------

